

Personal Best: Top athletes and singers have coaches. Should you? - ansy
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/10/03/111003fa_fact_gawande?currentPage=all

======
four
Gawande's close and thick-skinned observations of himself and others as they
coach and are coached illustrates that good coaching is powerfully effective -
and without equal as an improvement technique. All you optimizing engineers
out there, take note!

